# Melanotan Tablets....



## j_t (Jul 12, 2006)

Where can I get these please?

Thanks


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

there fairly inferior to the injectable mate, google it and see what comes up


----------



## j_t (Jul 12, 2006)

gym rat said:


> there fairly inferior to the injectable mate, google it and see what comes up


yeah tried that gr... couldnt find anywhere


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these are only supplied at the moment by UG labs so no one can give you a source.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> these are only supplied at the moment by UG labs so no one can give you a source.


Any idea how effective these are Paul, compare to the injectable?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

StephenC said:


> Any idea how effective these are Paul, compare to the injectable?


I've tried them and was dissapointed, they might work to retain a Tan if you already have one, but I didn't. They did give me a little bit of a boost in the love dept but again I cannot be sure if it was a placebo effect.


----------

